# smoked salmon



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

soliciting recommendations for places that sell excellent smoked salmon or lox. thanks.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I smoke salmon lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I smoke salmon lol


why is most store bought smoked salmon so oily?


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I smoke salmon lol


do you sell it?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu_H said:


> do you sell it?


i would suggest the lonsdale key on the north shore.
there is an awesome fish market in there..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu_H said:


> do you sell it?


It is illegal to sell it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> It is illegal to sell it.


seems strange that it would be illegal for you to smoke and then sell salmon.
but what do i know?


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

i did a google search for some places but most of them are online shippers. by recommendations i mean personal experience.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

go to a reserve. lol jk.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN604 said:


> go to a reserve. lol jk.


lower capilano road and welch st, north vancouver. there is a stand that sells it, indian candy, fish, prawns, etc


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey now you know more then me about this =/ lol


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

back when i was working on the RAV line on Cambie street, there was a surveyor who hustled smoked Salmon. His name was Tom and everyone said he was a crack head, but his fish was nice and fresh! it came professional packaged too! he would run around the job site during lunch hustling it to all the guys...good times..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Stu.

The best consistent high grade brand out there is Nanuk. I believe Choices and several vendors on Granville Island sell it for sure. The is another Norwegian brand that also produces a very high quality Gravlax. If you are looking for lox though, go with Nanuk brand. This comes from many years of experience working for Albion Fisheries . I still have many contacts in the seafood industry. 

Good luck on the hunt!

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> why is most store bought smoked salmon so oily?


Because alot of them are crap!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL! Stuart! You used to work for a seafood supplier and now you raise fish? Is there any chance that you lost your job because you were releasing captured salmon back into the wild on your breaks?


(Edited to add: Not that I'm suggesting you were fired or anything.)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Stu. next time you come to see Rich....take the lougheed hiway and just at 240th and lougheed at the edge of maple ridge on the left you will see bruces market. excellent.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bruces Market (Seafresh Fish) also does his own smoking (I forgot about his product). They smoke product themselves and even have double smoked varieties (his products are more like a jerky consistency or an Indian Candy (nugget style). They are NOT a lox style product. But they do carry quality product indeed. They may even carry Nanuk brand. Just phone and ask. Here's the link

BTW, don't buy the cheap stuff and never buy the gift boxes in foil room temperature pouches. They are horrid .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> ROTFL! Stuart! You used to work for a seafood supplier and now you raise fish? Is there any chance that you lost your job because you were releasing captured salmon back into the wild on your breaks?
> 
> 
> (Edited to add: Not that I'm suggesting you were fired or anything.)


Yeah Maureen I've been around water and fish (edible and pet types) my entire life. I am also a water sign (Cancer). Go figure !

Stuart


----------



## japhi (Apr 23, 2010)

Oceanmaster Foods in Maple Ridge. The lox and indian candy are wicked. I get them to smoke some of my sport caught fish every year.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Because alot of them are crap!


Sorry I disagree with this entirely, When I do my own it is oily. Mine is not crap. When you smoke or wind dry all the oils have to come out some how. It is is done naturally then there is no way to eliminate the oil.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

excellent suggestions. thank you all.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Sorry I disagree with this entirely, When I do my own it is oily. Mine is not crap. When you smoke or wind dry all the oils have to come out some how. It is is done naturally then there is no way to eliminate the oil.


I meant alot of commercially available product is crap (In no way I am attempting to bash any personal smoking methods or ingredients). When using quality product to start with, you will get a higher or lower fat content depending on the salmon species and place of origin. It also depends heavily on the food source. Some commercially available smoked product start by using farmed atlantic or spring salmon. They can also contain poor quality fish to start and use dubious ingredients for their smoking process. Kind of like the yellow dye that is used for some types of smoked cod !

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## BKKcaridina (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a local brand by the name of Nanuk and they have excellent smoked salmon in slices and entire one side of salmon. Extremely addicting

-JJ


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart

Lol I was just about to go all Indian on you for a second. I also do not cold smoke my fish, so I am unaware of how they go through there smoking process. But I agree with you, if you start with quality ingredients then it makes a big difference. My smoked salmon is always Sockeye Salmon and I think they have more oils in them to begin with. I catch them in Lillooet heading up north to spawn, not sure what that means though. lol. I have never heard of the yellow dye in cod I will have to investigate this. 

Candy


----------



## japhi (Apr 23, 2010)

Oil = good. The best salmon to smoke (sockeye,chum, early springs) have a high fat content.


----------

